# Hair Algae growing on wood? Solutions?



## GreenGrow (12 Aug 2012)

Hi there, 

Have recently had a problem with hair algae in my 240l, and have made good steps to get rid of the algae from all the plants with more flow/CO2 however where the algae is at its worst is actually on the Redmoor wood with no plants on it?!!!

Don't really know how to resolve this as it then turns the moss into a algae heaven?

Any solutions/recommendation?


----------



## Westyggx (12 Aug 2012)

Get a toothbrush and manually remove as much as you can. Up co2 as much as you can without hurting the livestock.


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Aug 2012)

Maybe spot dosing with a syringe of excel?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (13 Aug 2012)

If you can drop the water level enough to expose the Algae you could also try Hydrogen Peroxide on it.


----------



## spyder (15 Aug 2012)

After removal and spot dosing you can try reducing light.


----------



## LancsRick (15 Aug 2012)

All of the above will help deal with the root cause. In terms of dealing with the symptom, have you considered amano shrimp?


----------



## GreenGrow (21 Aug 2012)

I have 40+ Amanos in there and they don't seem overly interested in it!
Will try some spot dosing, cheers!


----------

